# Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn



## Mefomaik (18. März 2015)

Moin,  

da die Saison so langsam losgeht und ich mir schon nen Boot geordert habe (Oster We)wollte ich mal um paar Tipps bitten um den Dorsch zu finden! Ich denke das ist ist das wichtigste bei der ganzen Sache...

Wie geht man da am einfachsten vor?Wäre schön wenn jemand paar Tipps hat....


----------



## ZaphodB (18. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Moin,

Das interessiert mich auch. Ich werde in diesem Jahr erstmals ein Wochenende mit eigenem Boot anreisen. Die Ausrüstung steht bereit, jetzt muss man die Beute nur noch überlisten |kopfkrat

Gruß,
Tobias


----------



## 2911hecht (18. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Schaut mal hier.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226740


----------



## Mefomaik (18. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Ok Danke,das sind aber eher Fangberichte der letzten 3 Jahre...


----------



## elbetaler (18. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Liebe Leute, was erwartet ihr denn? Ihr müßt den wohlgemeinten Ratschlag mit dem LESEN nicht so einfach in den Wind schlagen!
 Auch mal "Um die Ecke denken", mal in ähnlichen Trööts wie der Rostocker Anglerkurve oder der Wismar/Klütz/Boltenhagener-Kurve ....LESEN. Auch wenn dort kein Kühlungsborn ist, die Vorgehensweise ist erstaunlich gleich, um die Fische zu finden. Finden ist ein guter Ansatz. Von Vorteil ist ein Echolot (Finder:q). Ansonsten sucht und findet andere Boote, aber nicht unbedingt die, die am Horizont zu erahnen sind. In guter Sichtweite zum Ufer verschiedene Tiefen abfahren und Strukturen suchen. Manchmal kleben die Fische am Grund und "verstecken" sich. Also nicht vorrangig nach Fischanzeigen suchen. Beim Angeln ist weniger mehr, also mit kleinem Pilker solo, Blinker solo, oder Gufi solo, beginnen.
 Dabei immer auf Abstand (100m!) zu Netzen und zu anderen Anglern achten!
 Dann wird's schon klappen!


----------



## Mefomaik (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Danke trotzdem....


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Welcher Art Tipps und Tricks stellt ihr euch denn vor??


----------



## Mefomaik (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

@Vermesser: Mir ging's ums finden,so die Richtung wie Elbtaler schon schrieb!
Habe oft beobachtet das ein Boot den anderen folgt ,bringt halt nix wenn der andere auch kein Plan hat!
Mir ist schon klar das man probieren muss!Denke es ist zu dieser Jahreszeit Sinnvoll in flacheren Bereichen anzufangen!


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Zum Beispiel...und so schlecht fährt man nicht unbedingt, wenn man sich dem Rudel anschließt


----------



## Mefomaik (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Rudeltaktik um sich am  Geleitzug heranzuführen verstehe


----------



## Samdeek (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Moinsen schaut in den trööt von mir! 
Ist weiter oben schon verlinkt.
Da findet ihr stellen die euch alles bieten!
Auch wenn das ganze 3 jahre alt ist...
Der grund, steine und kanten sind wohl immernoch da so wie seit tausenden jahren..
Also flinten raus und loslegen.
War vor 3 wochen oben und hab 60km abgespult, resultat waren 3 dorsche.
Selbst der fischer hatte kaum was...
Netze waren auf 18m und der trollegrund war eingepackt....
Netze wo man hinschaute....

Hoffe die fische kommen langsam wieder rein.


----------



## elbetaler (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Glücklicherweise ist mit einem Verbindungsproblem mein eben verfasster Text pulverisiert worden.
 Dir Mefomaik möchte ich aber alles Gute bei der Suche nach den Fischen wünschen. Mit deiner sehr entgegenkommenden Art wirst du bestimmt noch sehr viele Antworten bekommen! Viel Glück.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Guten Abend in die Runde.
Also ich bin zwar jetzt erst so ca. 10 mal dort vor Ort mit dem Boot unterwegs gewesen, aber größtenteils waren wir zufrieden bis sehr zufrieden. 

Das mit der Rudelbildung ist meist wie folgt gelaufen: Alle tüddeln morgens irgendwann los, schwärmen aus und suchen den Dorsch. Wenn man nichts fängt sucht man weiter, wenn man fängt, na klar, bleibt man in dem Gebiet, auf dieser Tiefe. Wenn man sieht, dass ein Boot immer wieder die selbe Drift wiederholt, schadet es meist nicht, da mal hin zu fahren.

Die Höflichkeit gebietet meiner Meinung nach, sich nicht zu nah, oder sogar in die gleiche Drift zu legen. Vielleicht so 150 m. Nett winken, Na klar. Vielleicht ein paar Handzeichen, Angler verstehen sich doch als Verbündete ohne Worte. 

Und so entstehen Rudel ganz automatisch. 

Wenn nichts läuft, selbst probieren. Vielleicht wird man der nächste Rudelführer! 

Viel Glück! Sehr schönes Revier. Ich bin wieder zum ersten Mai für drei Tage dort. Freue mich schon riesig.


----------



## Mefomaik (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

@ Elbtaler: glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden,hatte mich sogar bedankt!? Da is wohl was falsch rüber gekommen bei Dir oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt...sorry
@ Natural Born: Danke für die Tipps,ich werde berichten wie es lief!


----------



## blassauge (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Im Falle einer Rudelbildung aber bitte wirklich etwas Abstand halten. Ich hatte da im letzten Jahr ein Erlebnis wo sich ein Boot direkt vor uns in unsere Drift gestellt hatte. Da ich gern in der Andrift fische ist mein Köder fast an deren Bordwand eingerastet. Der Abstand lag da bei ca 20m. Solche Voll******#q


----------



## Kay63 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Recht hast du Blassauge! Stalker gibts auch auf dem Wasser. Mir macht es auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß, wenn ich etwas mehr Platz um mich herum habe und den gibt es trotz der Vielzahl der angelnden Kollegen reichlich. Oft habe ich alleine mehr Glück gehabt als die Geselligen. Mefomaik, ein GPS ist wirklich hilfreich! Wenn Du die Fische erst gefunden hast, kannst Du die Driften wiederholen. Abschätzen genügt meist nicht. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Samdeek (21. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Moin morgen gehts los!
Ist noch jemand am start?


----------



## blassauge (25. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Wir erwarten sehnsüchtig die Fangergebnisse!


----------



## Mefomaik (5. April 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Nabend,wollte kurzen Fangbericht von Samstag widergeben! Nach anfänglich längeren suchen konnten wir den Tag verteilt 15 gute Dorsche zwischen 50-70 cm verhaften! Gebissen haben alle auf Gufi und twister!Hat bei diesen Traum Wetter richtig Spaß gemacht!Die Fische standen zwischen 14-17 Meter!


LG Maik


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (5. April 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Na bitte, Petri! Das ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis für ein neues Revier.

Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie man sich im Süßwasser freut, wenn man über den Tag mal zwei, drei Zander oder Hechte fängt. Es gibt in Deutschland wohl kaum eine zweite Adresse wie die Ostsee, wo beim GuFieren derartige Fischmengen und Durchschnittsgrößen gefangen werden können. 

Macht süchtig, gell?

Carsten


----------



## Mefomaik (5. April 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Kühlungsborn*

Ja Carsten das stimmt!Vor allem mit leichten Gerät ein heiden Spaß

Was stört ist immer die Zeit im Nacken wenn man wider rein muss das Boot abgeben...naja bald hat mein Kumpel nen eigenes!


----------

